# New Registeree needs opinions on Rocker boards



## KateUptonsDcups (Feb 1, 2014)

*rocker*

hmm. Well.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Wg3Xtboc8

I rock a machete..its an all mountain rocker and i love it. 

From my experience the rocker feels like the board has a slightly less margin for error on the edges and that the board almost feels like it is floating on a small center directly in the middle of my leg stance, So i kind of take that into account and make a mental note while carving. Idk if that helps.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

whats ur weight and boot size? The only thing I can think of is that board may be too big for you. If you feel it fits, then just take right back up. I definitely felt a pretty substantial difference riding my TRS for the first day after riding traditional camber for yrs.


----------

